# What can I do for wonky eyelashes?



## Tawanalee (Oct 16, 2007)

My left eye's lashes are all bent & crooked. My right eye's lashes are fine. After I apply my primer & mascara, I try combing thru them to straighten them, but....still wonky! They look like Tammy Faye Baker (God rest her soul :sangel
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## faifai (Oct 16, 2007)

Try applying pure vitamin E oil to your lashes at night before bed. It helps soften them up and makes my lashes behave better when I try to curl them the next morning.


----------



## Tawanalee (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks faifai....I don't have any vitamin e oil/capsules so I used olive oil! LOL BUT....during the application....I FOUND A GRAY EYELASH!!! :eek2: I guess they were so tangled & twisted I never noticed it....I wonder if I can pluck it?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 17, 2007)

Try using a heated eyelash curler. It's like a curling/flatiron for your lashes! My lashes are stick straight and this is the only thing (I use this first followed by my Shu) that curls them and keeps them that way until I wash my face (with waterproof mascara, of course lol). Some quick tips:

Stay away from these types of heated curlers:http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/...ash-curler.jpg
I've used a lot of different kinds like that, and they all pretty much sucked, plus they went through batteries like crazy. And batteries ain't cheap! Not for a college student anyway lol!

The kind I LOVE and would marry if it were legal to, is this type
http://www.simplebeaute.com/images/heated-curler.jpg
I have one I bought from Sephora. A lot of companies buy this one and slap whoevers logo on it but jack up the price. 

There is another type with a different wand design, I forget by who though. 
Anyhow, here is a pic of how to use these types of curlers
http://www.feelconfident.co.uk/image...ash-curler.gif

hth!


----------

